# Two new tarantula Species described!



## Theraphosid Research Team (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi all, 

Boris Striffler and I would like to let you know that a new paper on the Theraphosid subfamily Ornithoctoninae was published by us. 
We redefined the Ornithoctoninae genera, transferred _Haplopelma hainanum _ and _Haplopelma huwenum _ from the genus _Ornithoctonus_, transfered _Ornithoctonus costalis _ from _Haplopelma_, declared the Species Haplopelma chrysothrix Schmidt & Samm 2005 nomen nudum and Haplopelma vonwirthi Schmidt 2005 nomen nudum as not valid and therefore not available in the sense of the International Code of Zoological Nomenclature and described two new species of the Ornithoctoninae Subfamily: _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis _ (= common Pettrade name: Thailand black - Haplopelma sp. "aureopilosum") and _Haplopelma longipes_ (= common Pettrade name: Haplopelma sp. "longipedum"):

Volker von Wirth & Boris F. Striffler 
Neue Erkenntnisse zur Vogelspinnen – Unterfamilie Ornithoctoninae, mit Beschreibung von Ornithoctonus aureotibialis sp. n. und Haplopelma longipes sp. n. (Araneae, Theraphosidae) 

Abstract:
New insights to the subfamily Ornithoctoninae are presented and its genera are redefined. Moreover two new species are described, which have been subject of studies by the senior author for many years. 
_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis _ sp. n. can be distinguished from all other _Ornithoctonus _ species by an orange – golden fringe of hairs on retrolateral side of patella and tibia of leg I and II. The other new species, _Haplopelma longipes _ sp. n., is easily recognised by its very long leg IV (RF < 90) in females. 
_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis _ sp. n., is long time known in pet trade as Haplopelma sp. “aureopilosum”. It was recently described by SCHMIDT & SAMM 2005 as “Haplopelma chrysothrix”, a name, which is not available according to the ICZN, as no type depository was included in the description. The same happened with “Haplopelma vonwirthi” SCHMIDT 2005, which is unavailable as well, but is most probably a synonym of _Haplopelma minax _ (THORELL 1897). 


The genera _Haplopelma _ and _Ornithoctonus _ consist now of the following species, which means some re-labelling for some of you :razz:   : 

Genus _Ornithoctonus _: 
_Ornithoctonus andersoni _ POCOCK 1892 (Type species) 
_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis _ VON WIRTH & STRIFFLER 2005 
_Ornithoctonus costalis _ (SCHMIDT 1998) comb. n. 

Genus _Haplopelma _: 
_Haplopelma doriae _ (THORELL 1890) (Type Species) 
_Haplopelma robustum _ (STRAND 1907) 
_Haplopelma salangense _ (STRAND 1907) 

Haplopelma minax group  

_Haplopelma albostriatum _ (SIMON 1886) 
_Haplopelma lividum _ SMITH 1996 
_Haplopelma longipes _ VON WIRTH & STRIFFLER 2005 
_Haplopelma minax _ (THORELL 1890) 

Haplopelma schmidti group  

_Haplopelma hainanum _ (LIANG ET. AL. 1999) 
Haplopelma huwenum (WANG, PENG & XIE 1993) comb. n. 
_Haplopelma schmidti _ VON WIRTH 1991 comb. n.

We thought that might be of interest for you. 

All the best, 
Volker and Boris


P.S: Here is the complete reference: 
*VON WIRTH, V. & B. F. STRIFFLER * (2005). Neue Erkenntnisse zur Vogelspinnen – Unterfamilie Ornithoctoninae, mit Beschreibung von Ornithoctonus aureotibialis sp. n. und Haplopelma longipes sp. n. (Araneae, Theraphosidae). _Arthropoda _ 13 (2): 2-27.


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 10, 2005)

Congrats on the publication and thanks for the hard work!


----------



## Lopez (Sep 10, 2005)

Excellent work Volker! Well done to both you and Boris


----------



## BakuBak (Sep 10, 2005)

according to this : http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=35965&highlight=huwena 



 so whot is the difrent  between  

H.shmidti and H.huwenum   ??


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi,

please understand, but I don't want to tell about the differences of both Species here in the public at the moment, because Boris and I are working on a paper which will resolve the "problem" _Haplopelma schmidti _ vs. _Haplopelma huwena_. After this publication is comming out, you'll see clearer concerning both tarantulas. Btw, you should still name the large chinese tarantula (what is the common name used in the Pettrade for _H. schmitdi_?) as _Haplopelma schmidti_!  
As long, as there is no official scientific publication about a synonymisation of both Species, both Speciesnames will be valid!

Cheers,   Volker


----------



## BakuBak (Sep 11, 2005)

OK , I understand that :] 

You've done  greate job !! :]


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 28, 2005)

VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> The same happened with “Haplopelma vonwirthi” SCHMIDT 2005, which is unavailable as well, but is most probably a synonym of _Haplopelma minax _ (THORELL 1897).


Question: 
So this would mean H. minax range from northern Burma over northern Thailand and over Laos and into Vietnam?
Acctually I do not think these two species looks identical, not in color (i know...) and not in body shape. What makes you think so?

/Lelle


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Nov 28, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Question:
> What makes you think so?
> 
> /Lelle


Hi Lelle,

the comparison between the taxonomic relevant characters of the _Haplopelma minax _Material and the "Haplopelma sp. Vietnam" (= Haplopelma vonwirthi nomen nudum) Material, which I have examined.

Cheers,    Volker


----------



## MizM (Nov 28, 2005)

:clap: Great job!! I, for one, am thrilled to have this "longipedum" thing cleared up. I'm trying to collect every Haplopelma, and sometimes I'm not sure WHICH black one I have!:worship: 

Strange, my Ornithoctonus andersoni has NOTHING in common with a Hap, she's a gentle, suede brown creature with no attitude at all!


----------



## Nerri1029 (Nov 28, 2005)

:clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :clap: :clap: 

Congrats.. 

Taxonomy is exhausting work ( or so I hear from my Biology co-workers )

AND a BIG THANKS for the heads up on these papers !!


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Nov 28, 2005)

> =MizM
> 
> Strange, my Ornithoctonus andersoni has NOTHING in common with a Hap, she's a gentle, suede brown creature with no attitude at all!


Hi,

does your _Ornithoctonus andersoni _look like the one in our description of _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis _and _Haplopelma longipes _(DOWNLOAD HERE)? If it looks more uniform brown, like the species below, I bet it is a _Chilobrachys _Species, because especially this brownish one was very often sold as "Ornithoctonus andersoni", although it has absolutely nothing to do with the Ornithoctoninae! It is a little bit like selling a 88' Chevy Camaro with a 305 Engine under the Name  "Plymouth Barracuda with a 426 Hemi". That IS something different!  Another example: It's like inviting me to a METALLICA Concert :worship: :worship: :worship:  and then POISON 
comes on the stage.
 Good examples???   
Cheers,    Volker


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey, what's wrong with Poison?! 

Thanks for the great info Mr. VonWirth, I'm very interested in these species, and I enjoy reading about them. Though I must admit, your posts sometimes confuse the bejebus out of me!


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Nov 28, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Hey, what's wrong with Poison?!


Hi,

nothing, it was only an example!:8o  

Cheers,    Volker


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 28, 2005)

Volker, 
what do you think about the range  - do you think this species is found isolated  in Vietnam? 



			
				Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Hey, what's wrong with Poison?!


They made albums.

/Lelle


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Lelle,

I don't know the complete distribution Area of _Haplopelma _sp. Vietnam, but the Material which is imported into the (german) Pet trade comes from a region 30KM northern from Saigon.

Cheers,   Volker


----------



## MizM (Nov 28, 2005)

VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> does your _Ornithoctonus andersoni _look like the one in our description of _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis _and _Haplopelma longipes _(DOWNLOAD HERE)? If it looks more uniform brown, like the species below, I bet it is a _Chilobrachys _Species, because especially this brownish one was very often sold as "Ornithoctonus andersoni", although it has absolutely nothing to do with the Ornithoctoninae! It is a little bit like selling a 88' Chevy Camaro with a 305 Engine under the Name  "Plymouth Barracuda with a 426 Hemi". That IS something different!  Another example: It's like inviting me to a METALLICA Concert :worship: :worship: :worship:  and then POISON
> comes on the stage.
> ...


A 426 Hemi!! O.K. NOW I'm turned on!! Do you want to come to the concert if Poison OPENS for Metallica?

I will take photos tonight. She is a deep chocolate brown, and quite large, I'd say 6"-7" span. I don't know why, but I associate Chilobrachys with my fimbriatus, small, webby and fierce!


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 28, 2005)

VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> It's like inviting me to a METALLICA Concert :worship: :worship: :worship:  and then POISON


And I always had you pegged for a STRYPER fan   (is that how you spell it, LOL)


----------



## FryLock (Nov 28, 2005)

I think using the band name "POISON" in the same paragraph as Chilobrachys is deeply hurtful to the spider .

Talking of Stryper Christian metal's not all bad i saw Extol support Opeth this year and they were not to bad but they used to be a death act at one I time I believe.


----------



## MizM (Nov 28, 2005)

Here she is Martin, sold as Ornithoctonus andersoni :





















Popcorn anyone?


----------



## FryLock (Nov 29, 2005)

MizM said:
			
		

> Popcorn anyone?


Lovely spiders them and that a real nice one , i don't think this one is popcorn at all, in fact the first two pages of another brown spider thread may apply.


----------



## MizM (Nov 29, 2005)

It's for Martin. He's questioning whether I REALLY have an Ornithoctonus andersoni, and now I'm really wondering too!


----------



## phormingochilus (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Mizm ;-) I kinda lika asian flavoured pop corns so I will venture a guess ;-)

To me it looks like the spider we here in Europe know as Chilobrachys sp. "burmensis". There is a few give-aways. The first ones is to determine if the spider belongs to the subfamily Ornithoctoninae. Ornithoctoninae always posses cheliceral "sideburns" - more or less pronounced (very much so in Haplopelma schmidti, but they are actually visible in all ornithoctonine species). Your spider do not posses this feature and thus cannot be a Ornithoctoninae, and thus can impossibly be O. andersoni ;-) Your spider posses very long spinnerets, longer and stouter front legs than rear legs, relatively large chelicerae, procurved fovea, and most important for my guestimate undivided scopula on metatarsus of leg IV. These are not the most stable characters, but gives an impression of the overall habitus of your spider which fits nicely with the habitus of the Chilobrachys species sold here in Europe as "burmensis", though it may actually have nothing to do with Burma after all ... ;-) What surprises me is that you describe it as being calm, as all of the specimens of this particular Chilobrachys species that I have met has been really high strung and defensive, but you may have been lucky to get the sweet one ;-) Anyway it's a great spider actually that is a bit underrated here in Europe (with most of the other Chilobrachys species, except perhaps C. fimbriatus, actually).

Just my 5 øre ;-)

Regards
Søren



			
				MizM said:
			
		

> Here she is Martin, sold as Ornithoctonus andersoni :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris Striffler (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Søren,

I think you can tell under which cf. name this species is circulated as well and how you recognise them on first sight, as I can imagine that you bit your lips till they bleed.
Don't think Batman will damn you for that, as he used that name five times in one of his answers.

Just my 5 Pfennig 
Boris


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MizM said:
			
		

> Here she is Martin, sold as Ornithoctonus andersoni :
> Popcorn anyone?


Hi Miz,

although I'm not Martin (=Robin ) I will explain the situation. Sören gave a good overview about the characters of your Species. Please compare the appearance of your Specimen with the _Ornithoctonus andersoni _ picture within the description from Boris and me. As you can see, both species does really differ rapidly in their appearance! BTW, the actual right name for your _Chilobrachys _seems to be _Chilobrachys dyscolus_!Sören:;P   

Cheers,   Bat-Volker


----------



## phormingochilus (Dec 1, 2005)

Better to hear it from the horses lips than to have the horse hanging from my lips ;-)

So to ask more specific if the large dark ones with RF ≈ 104 is _Chilobrachys dyscolus_ Then what is the _Chilobrachys_ species that shares the stridulating and genital structures with _C. dyscolus_, but which has a divided scopula on metatarsus IV and a RF ≈ 97 ?

;-) Regards
Søren



			
				VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> Hi Miz,BTW, the actual right name for your _Chilobrachys _seems to be _Chilobrachys dyscolus_!Sören:;P
> 
> Cheers,   Bat-Volker


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi,

unfortunately the posting from that user named "Glock", between this one and that from Sören, is removed by the admin. It was from that interesting guy with the dutch IP which obviously doesn't like germans and especially Martin "Robin" Huber. It's a pity, because I sometimes had such insane persons here in german tarantula forums and every time I kicked their ass with my arguments. I really would like to do the same with that guy, promised! :}  <edit>. Hey, common, don't be shy. Tell us your right name and then let's talk!
BTW, if anybody wants to read the removed posting from that funny Punchinello, he can contact me under von-wirth@dearge.de! I'll send it ia e-Mail then.

@Sören: I don't know which _Chilobrachys _you mean? The brownish one?

Bye,   Volker


----------



## phormingochilus (Dec 1, 2005)

What do you mean? To my eyes all Chilobrachys species are some sort of shade of brownish ;-)

I mean the tannish one that are often sold as "C. andersoni" or "C. huahini".

Regards
Søren



			
				VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> Hi,
> @Sören: I don't know which _Chilobrachys _you mean? The brownish one?
> 
> Bye,   Volker


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi,

because of our phonecall before two minutes ago, you know what I mean. I mean the one with the pink stripes on the legs and the reddish spots on the Abdomen! :razz: ;P 

Bye,bye ...             Batker or Volkman


----------



## phormingochilus (Dec 1, 2005)

Ookay - now I see what you mean - the one that brews coffee in the morning and does the dishes afterwards without hissing? ;-) I know nothing is what they appear to be - it's more of a rule than an exception I guess ;-)

Søren



			
				VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> because of our phonecall before two minutes ago, you know what I mean. I mean the one with the pink stripes on the legs and the reddish spots on the Abdomen! :razz: ;P
> 
> Bye,bye ...             Batker or Volkman


----------



## glock45 (Dec 1, 2005)

Yawn!!! To The Bat Cave!


----------



## phormingochilus (Dec 1, 2005)

If the subject means so little to you I am amused you spend so much time replying to it ;-) You must have oceans of spare time on your hands to comment on everything you dislike LOL ;-) What a sad life ;-) Get a real life! And face your demons: use a real name ;-)

Søren



			
				glock45 said:
			
		

> Yawn!!! To The Bat Cave!


----------



## MizM (Dec 1, 2005)

glock45 said:
			
		

> Yawn!!! To The Bat Cave!


Please keep your comments to the thread subject. I am having a very informative and educational conversation, and I don't appreciate the interruptions.

Thank you VOLKER!:worship:  And Soren, and, um, that Huber guy?  I really appreciate all of your observations. Yes Volker, she does resemble the description in your paper, so it appears I have a Chilobrachys sp. "burmensis". She was a rescue, and the previous owner told me she was sold as Ornithoctonus andersoni.  (Not bad for a FREE spider!) Regarding her temper, or lack thereof, I seem to have a "way" with these critters and many of my "aggressive" species are actually quite calm, once removed from their territory. If you remember, I'm the one with the "cuddly" H. lividum!


----------



## Sheri (Dec 2, 2005)

This was entertaining.

You know... I've heard there are a lot of girls (especially Dutch girls) with the _Batman & Robin _fetish going on... Be careful out there boys!  


As for new species announcements... what do you think of a sitckied thread - *just* for annoucing the news (or change)?

Of course, a thread like this one should be started so that we don't lose out on comedy like this, but a thread dedicated to ongoing changes and news might be useful for quick reference.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Dec 2, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> This was entertaining.
> 
> You know... I've heard there are a lot of girls (especially Dutch girls) with the _Batman & Robin _fetish going on... Be careful out there boys!
> 
> ...


I'll second that


----------



## MizM (Dec 2, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> As for new species announcements... what do you think of a sitckied thread - *just* for annoucing the news (or change)?


Oh, wouldn't it be wonderful if new species were described often enough to have a sticky!


----------



## Sheri (Dec 2, 2005)

And reclassifications, etc.

Sorry, I thought that was clear.


----------



## Martin H. (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi,



			
				VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> although I'm not Martin (=Robin ) I will explain the situation. Sören gave a good overview about the characters of your Species. Please compare the appearance of your Specimen with the _Ornithoctonus andersoni _ picture within the description from Boris and me. As you can see, both species does really differ rapidly in their appearance!


_Ornithoctonus andersoni_:







yours,
Robin ^ÿ^


----------



## Kumalo (Dec 26, 2005)

Ornithoctonus aureotibalis female







regards,
Philipp Samadi


----------



## Juraviel (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi all, when I saw this pic I think the something is wrong with my tarantula names.
I bought some time ago a tarantula and breeder tells me that this is H. minax, but now I have manner that this tarantula is not a H. minax! But maybe O. andersoni. Look on the picture below, and tell me what do You think about this guys. Thanks


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi,

for me, it looks like a _Haploplma minax_!

Cheers,    Volker


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Volker and Martin,
Just a quick question, is _O. andersoni _a smaller species than _O. aureotibialis_? Is this the species where they are mature around 3ish inches?
Cheers,
Laura


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi,

the Holotypespecimen from _Ornithoctonus andersoni _has a Carapax length of 25,39cm. The described Paratype female from _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis _has a Carapax length of 25,42cm. This means, that both Species have probably round about the same bodylength.

With best regards,     Volker


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Volker,
Thanks for the reply. I was curious about this spider from another forum. Apparently it is mature at 3". I was wondering if you might know more about this species?
http://www.arachnofreaks.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=192&PN=1
Thanks,
Laura


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 25, 2006)

VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> the Holotypespecimen from _Ornithoctonus andersoni _has a Carapax length of 25,39cm. The described Paratype female from _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis _has a Carapax length of 25,42cm. This means, that both Species have probably round about the same bodylength.
> 
> With best regards,     Volker


Big spiders then


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jan 25, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Big spiders then


 Yes, monstrous even!  That same spider would have a legspan in excess of one meter.

For those who don't get the "joke", Volker obviously meant mm, not cm. In other words, using the idiotic American system, a carapace length of approximately one inch. Leg I length in the _O. aureotibialis_ paratype is 65.3 mm, or approximately 2.5 inches.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Jan 25, 2006)

Michael Jacobi said:
			
		

> Yes, monstrous even!  That same spider would have a legspan in excess of one meter.
> 
> For those who don't get the "joke", Volker obviously meant mm, not cm. In other words, using the idiotic American system, a carapace length of approximately one inch. Leg I length in the _O. aureotibialis_ paratype is 65.3 mm, or approximately 2.5 inches.
> 
> Cheers, Michael


Hi Lelle and Michael,

OOOOOPPPPPSSSS!   Of course I've meant mm! 
But, how large - in mm - is 3''?

@Laura: 
I don't know the Species from Koh Samui from the Thread you've mentioned above. I only possess Material from Koh Samui, which looks identical to _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis _(with a distinct orange hairfringe on the outside of the Frontlegs) but which is much smaller than this Species (only the half bodylength of _O. aureotibialis_). The Species on the picture doesn't obviously possess any orange hairs on the legs. The Specimen reminds me on the so called "Haplopelma aureopilosum" Surat Thani/Phang Nga. They doesn't have also any orange hairs on the legs, but they are really large (even a bit largen than _O. aureotibialis_). Does anybody know the name of that Person with the Koh Samui Material?

Cheers,   Volker


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 25, 2006)

VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> Hi Lelle and Michael,
> 
> OOOOOPPPPPSSSS!   Of course I've meant mm!
> But, how large - in mm - is 3''?


Tip of the day:
use google to convert measurments 
Just type 3 inch to mm in the search field and the result will show:

3 inch = 76.2 millimeters


----------



## Juraviel (Jan 25, 2006)

VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> for me, it looks like a _Haploplma minax_!
> 
> Cheers,    Volker


Thanks Volker.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 19, 2006)

Can someone describe the differences between subspecies?  I'm talking Haplopelma minax (group) and Haplopelma schmidti (group).  I'm fairly new to the tarantula world 1 1/2 years and am just getting into the realm of being able to notice slight differences.  It would be alot easier to hazard a guess at what species of "Thai Zebra" or "Thai Stripe Knee" a pet store is trying to sell with this knowledge. An immature H. lividum is easy enough to notice however I've seen some heated discussions to what the rest are.


----------



## cricket54 (Mar 19, 2006)

This discussion has been very interesting for me too. MizM, I think I have the very same tarantula as yours, at least by photographs, mine looks the same. Have not been able to truely identify her. I showed a molt from her to Tom from Eight Legs Plus and even with just the molt he couldn't give a definite answer so I probably should take her to him personally. She heavily webs her whole tank, but spends a lot of time sitting outside her burrow. She lays an infertile egg sack once a yr. she was sold to me as a H. lividum, but I knew very well she wasn't one. Thought she was some type of Haplopelma or
Chilobrachy. She has a "leathery" like carapace.

Sharon


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi,

looks to me like a _Chilobrachys_, most probably _Chilobrachys dyscolus_.
The main difference between the two Species-groups in _Haplopelma _is, that the _Hapl. schmidti_-Group possess a fringe of whitish hairs above the cheliceral scopula in contrast to the _Hapl. minax_-Group!

Cheers,    Volker


----------



## PeterKlaasi (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeahhh ! Baby that's the <edit> I'm talking about ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





That's a beautiful tiger baby 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.spiderpix.com/tarantulas/Ornithoctoninae/Ornithoctonus_costalis-003-mN.jpg


----------

